# Meetings > Workshops >  BGP Routing Fest, Κυριακή 28 Νοεμβρίου, 11π.μ

## wiresounds

Την *Κυριακή 28 Νοεμβρίου* θα πραγματοποιηθεί *BGP Routing Fest* στην έδρα του συλλόγου Σκίππης 48 στην Καλλιθέα. Εισηγητής θα είναι ο * evaggelidis* , μηχανικός δικτύων. 

*Preliminary Fest Outline*
Το fest θα επικεντρωθεί στην περιγραφή και παραμετροποίηση του BGP. Βασικές έννοιες του routing όπως και μια βασική γνώση του OSPF θα θεωρηθεί ότι υπάρχει, ώστε να μπορέσουμε να επικεντρωθούμε στο BGP.

Παρακαλούνται όλοι όσοι θα συμμετάσχουν, και βέβαια και όποιοι άλλοι θέλουν, να έχουν διαβάσει το παρακάτω paper : HTML - PDF

Οι ενδιαφερόμενοι μπορούν να κλείσουν στο παρόν thread μια θέση στο fest. Υπάρχουν *30 θέσεις* διαθέσιμες. Θα κρατηθεί σειρά προτεραιότητας. Παρακαλείστε δίπλα στην αίτηση συμμετοχή σας να γράφετε και τον *αύξοντα αριθμό της θέσης σας* για να μην υπάρχουν μπερδέματα.

Ώρα προσέλευσης στις *10 π.μ* και έναρξης στις *11 π.μ* 

*Η είσοδος είναι δωρεάν*. Θα μπορέσουν να παρακολουθήσουν *μόνο* οι 30 που θα έχουν δηλώσει. Προαιρετικά όποιος θέλει μπορεί να δίνει ένα συμβολικό ποσό 5 ευρώ και αυτό αν το θέλει. Άλλωστε τα fests γίνονται για να βοηθάει ο σύλλογος τόσο τα μέλη του όσο και το δίκτυο. 

Στον χώρο λειτουργεί και κυλικείο για καφέ, αναψυκτικά, νερό και μπύρες. 

Οδηγίες για την προσέλευσή σας μπορείτε να βρείτε εδώ.

----------


## wiresounds

Μια θέση παρακαλώ. (1)

----------


## papashark

Mία θέση (2) Αλλά θα φέρω δικιά μου καρέκλα  ::

----------


## ice

Μια καρεκλα και για μενα Νο 03

----------


## nodas

αλλη μια *ΝΟ4*

----------


## koki

Άλλη μια νο5.
Ωραία, την πατήσατε 90% θα μπορώ  ::

----------


## pavlidisd

(5)

*(6)* αργείςςςςς (τζίσμις)

----------


## nodas

andreas *(7)*

----------


## Exoticom

(8)

----------


## nkladakis

(9)

----------


## netsailor

Και εγώ (10)

----------


## Pater_Familias

Μέσα (11)

----------


## ok_computer

Αντε να μαθουμε τι ειναι αυτο το Big Gigantic Pandemonium (12)

----------


## Acinonyx

Θέση (13)  ::

----------


## Tenorism

14

----------


## socrates

Λείπει ο Μάης από την Σαρακοστή; (15)

----------


## ablaz3r

Μία για μένα (16) και μία για τον Stardust (17).

----------


## socrates

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από lambrosk
> 
> *Δημοσιεύθηκε: Κυρ Σεπ 26, 2004 8:44 pm*
> ...
> Να κάνω μια κράτηση απο τώρα έτσι και αποφασιστεί γιατί κόβω ότι θα γίνει πανικός!!! 
> 
> 
>   
> Έτσι και δεν είμαι *ΕΣΤΩ* 3ος στην λίστα θα κυνηγήσω τους δυο παραπάνω μετά το ποστ του eaggelidis...


Βάζω και τον Λάμπρο που είναι στην δουλειά τώρα *( 18 )*   ::

----------


## mxou

mxou (19)

----------


## jlian

Και εγω παρακαλω (20)

----------


## nakis

Μια θέση και για μένα (21)

----------


## ngia

Μια θέση και για μένα (22)

----------


## PZACH

(23ος) μέσα και εγω, και συνεχιζουμε ο επόμενος.

----------


## MerNion

μέσα και εγώ; χάνεται αυτό, ειδικά αν έχεις τον ngia μαζί σου;;; (24)

----------


## bakolaz

Μια θέση και για μένα παρακαλώ... (25)

----------


## nkladakis

όσοι δεν εχουν ίντερνετ στην δουλεία τους δεν το προλαβαίνουν  ::

----------


## nodas

> όσοι δεν εχουν ίντερνετ στην δουλεία τους δεν το προλαβαίνουν


αυτο ειναι σιγουρο κανονικα επρεπε αν βγαινουν βραδυ τα fest στο forum

----------


## Achille

Και μια θέση για το jabarlee (26)

----------


## sotiris

και εγω μια θεση (27)

----------


## lambrosk

> όσοι δεν εχουν ίντερνετ στην δουλεία τους δεν το προλαβαίνουν


ή όποιοι έχουν δουλεια και δεν προλαβαίνουν να κοιτάξουν το Ιντερνετ....  ::   ::

----------


## Ifaistos

Και εγώ ( 28 )

----------


## mindfox

Πρόφτασαα;;;

Καταϊδρωμένος (29)

----------


## paravoid

Παίζει να έρθω.

----------


## wiresounds

Οπότε κάπου εδώ κλείσαμε και αυτό.  ::

----------


## Ifaistos

> Πρόφτασαα;;;
> 
> Καταϊδρωμένος (29)


Θα είμαστε και δίπλα δίπλα στο θρανίο  ::   ::

----------


## bakolaz

Ωρέ παιδιά, μήπως θα ήταν καλύτερο να ανακοινώνονται βραδάκι τα fests, για να προλαβαίνουν και αυτοί που δεν είναι πάνω από το pc το πρωί να δηλώνουν συμμετοχή ;

----------


## papashark

Και να μην προλαβαίνουμε οι πρωινοί ?

Πριτς  ::  

Τελικά είμαστε τουλάχιστον 60 άτομα, τόσοι τουλάχιστον δήλωσαν στα 2 asterisk fests.

----------


## GeoSava

Αν κάποιος δεν μπορέσει ας ενημερώσει.
Θα ήθελα να παρακολουθήσω το BGP fest.

Αν πραγματοποιηθεί και δεύτερο count me wiresounds.

----------


## Capvar

Και εγώ για 2ο bgp fest... Ας προχωρήσει και το θέμα με το broadcasting θα βολέψει κόσμο...

----------


## ok_computer

παντως ακομα και χωρις broadcasting ,θα ηταν πολυ καλο καθε φεστ να βιντεοσκοπειται και να υπαρχει καπου...

----------


## eaggelidis

Μήπως κράτησε κανείς χρόνο για να δούμε σε τι χρονικό διάστημα καλύφθηκαν οι θέσεις ?

Από την μεριά μου θα προσπαθήσω να καλύψω τα γενικά και ειδικά θέματα του BGP έτσι ώστε όλοι μας να πάρουμε μια γεύση για το τι μπορούμε να πετύχουμε με το πρωτόκολλο αυτό.

Για αυτούς που θέλουν να ξεκινήσουν από τώρα το διάβασμα, οι σελίδες που έκανε post ο wiresounds είναι must !!!!

Επιπλέον το καλύτερο βιβλίο που κυκλοφορεί στην αγορά για το BGP είναι το : 

Internet Routing Architectures – HALABI – CISCO PRESS

Στο fest θα προσπαθήσω να έχω μερικές φωτοτυπίες από παραδείγματα χρήσης του.

Αν υπάρχουν συγκεκριμένα θέματα που θα θέλατε να αναλύσουμε καλό θα ήταν να μου κάνετε ένα post έτσι ώστε να τα δούμε τότε.

Η

----------


## eaggelidis

Έτσι και για να ξέρουμε περίπου γιατί θα μιλήσουμε δείτε τα παρακάτω attachments.

Καλό διάβασμα.

Η

----------


## jlian

Κατ' αρχην συγχαρητηρια eaggelidis για τη προσπαθεια σου και το σημαντικοτερο τη θεληση σου να μεταδωσεις τις γνωσεις σου.
Γεγονος που οταν γινεται στις μερες μας αρκετοι ψαχνουν να βρουν "το λογο που το κανει" καποιος ή "το τι παει να βγαλει" κτλ
Επι τη ευκαιρια θελω να πω κατι που ειχε θιξει και ο Σωτηρης παλιοτερα. Επειδη βλεπω οτι η συμετοχη ειναι μεγαλη πιθανον να ερθει και κοσμος που δεν εχει εμπειρια με το αντικειμενο καθολου, αλλοι που δεν εχουν ασχοληθει πολυ με το routing, που εκτος rip δεν εχουν δουλεψει τιποτε αλλο (σαν κι εμενα) κτλ 
Μηπως ειναι καλυτερα να προηγηθουν μερικα εισαγωγικα σεμιναρια για tcp/ip, routing protocols μαζι με workshops (χρηση datagram analyzer? ) ετσι ωστε να μπει ο κοσμος στο θεμα; Γιατι αλλιως βλεπω οτι πολλοι θα χασουν τη μπαλα πριν μαθουν καν τι ειναι ενα AS.

----------


## wintech2003

Πάντως αν τελικά κάποιος δεν πάει ας ρίξει ενα pm, να κατέβω να παρακολουθήσω το workshop μιας και εδώ στην Χαλκίδα είμαστε στο ξεκίνημα μας (επιτέλους) και αυτό που χρειαζόμαστε ειναι ενα καλό ξεκίνημα το οποίο μόνο μέσα απο επικοινωνία με εμπειρους ανθρώπους και workshops μπορούμε να κάνουμε.

----------


## lambrosk

Προπαρασκευαστικά μήπως χρειαστούμε κάναν ngia κάναν paravoid ή κάναν Achille;;; 

Εγώ προτάσεις κάνω....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## stean_202

4ος (αν μέτρησα σωστά) στην λίστα αναμονής ή αλλιώς στο επομενο bgp fest...  ::

----------


## STAM

5oς Αναπληρωματικος

----------


## Vigor

ό,τι και στο VoIP Fest...6oς αναπληρωματικός!

----------


## jabarlee

ακυρώνω τη συμμετοχή μου, δίνω την επόμενη μέρα μάθημα...

----------


## lambrosk

Για ξεμαλιαστείτε!!! 
Ποιος είναι ο πρώτος επιλαχόν για την θέση του jabarlee???

ο bakolaz ή ο geosava?

----------


## jabarlee

ο bakolaz είναι 25ος στη σειρά, οπότε ο τυχερός είναι ο Geosava...ρε μπας και αυτός κανόνισε την εξεταστική μου έτσι ?  ::

----------


## CyberFreak

Δηλώνω κι εγώ 6ος αναπληρωματικός...

----------


## Ad-Hoc

7ος κατά σειρά

----------


## Tenorism

Δυστυχώς δεν θα μπορέσω να έρθω στο fest (πρόβα Κυριακάτικα)  ::

----------


## wireless.surfer

Επιτρέψτε μου να είμαι όγδοος στη λίστα αναμονής ...  ::

----------


## stean_202

> Δυστυχώς δεν θα μπορέσω να έρθω στο fest (πρόβα Κυριακάτικα)



Άρα ποιος παίρνει τη θέση του ;;;

----------


## jim

8ος κατά σειρά

----------


## wiresounds

Όποιοι, από όσους έχουν δηλώσει συμμετοχή για την Κυριακή, τελικά δεν θα μπορέσουν να έρθουν, παρακαλούνται να κάνουν σχετικό post.
Είναι κρίμα να χάνονται θέσεις.

Εκ του ενορχηστρωτού των fests  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Γαμώτο  ::  πρέπει και να διαβάσουμε μέχρι τότε...

----------


## ice

Ακυρωνω και εγω την συμμετοχη μου λογω εκδρομης σε κοντινο νησι για επισκεψη σε γνωστο ρεμαλι της κοινωνιας .

----------


## pavlidisd

Συγγνώμη για την ακύρωση της τελευταίας στιγμής αλλά εγώ κι ο nakis δεν θα μπορέσουμε να παρεβρεθούμε αύριο...  ::

----------


## ok_computer

δυστυχως δεν βγαινω και εγω αυριο.....
Προτιμω να μην ερθω καθολου απ το καθυστερημενος.....

----------


## stean_202

Οπότε περισσεύει θέση και για μένα έτσι ;  ::

----------


## CyberFreak

άκυρο και από εμένα...δυστχηχός μου έτυχαν κάτι δουλίτσες  ::

----------


## koki

O ρουφιανοαπουσιολόγος θα είναι και πάλι εκεί.

Beware, the (black) list is long..

----------


## Belibem

παιδιά κάτι μου έτυχε και θα μπορώ να είμαι και εγώ αυριο. 
( ελπίζω να τους μπέρδεψα και να μη φάω πόρτα  ::  )

----------


## koki

*Αδικαιολόγητα/Ανευ προειδοποίησης Απόντες*
(σημ. εάν κάνω κάπου λάθος πείτε το, μπορεί να μου ξέφυγε)

nodas
Acinonyx
PZACH
Mernion
bakolaz
Ifaistos
paravoid (αν και είχε πει 'ίσως', θα ήταν χρήσιμο να διευκρίνιζε ότι ήταν όχι τελικώς)

Μαζί με κάτι καθυστερημένους (στην ώρα προσέλευσης) ήμαστε τελικά 21.

----------


## nodas

στις ποσες μενω  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## nkladakis

Πολύ υψηλού επιπέδου σεμινάριο, μπράβο Ηλία και σε ευχαριστούμε.  ::

----------


## MerNion

Χίλια συγνώμη απο εμένα.. Είχα ξαφνικές επισκέψεις απο θεσσαλονίκη και το ξέχασα τελείως...! Φτου..

Τελικά ίσως θα ήταν καλύτερο να μην ανακοινώνονται 1,5 μήνα πριν τα fest γιατι ξεχνιούνται.. Κάτι σε 2 βδομάδες θα ήταν καλυτερο.. Παντως απ' ότι έμαθα το fest ήταν πολυ καλό.. Συγχαρητήρια και απο μένα.

----------


## sotiris

Συγχαρητηρια Ηλια,πολυ καλο το μαθημα σου.

Αναμενουμε την συνεχεια του, μολις βρεις χρονο.

(Κλαδακη μην αρχισεις την πρακτικη στον κομβου σου, σε παρακαλω προσωπικα  ::  )

----------


## mindfox

Ευχαριστώ κι εγώ τον Ηλία

Πολλές από τις απορίες μου ξεδιαλύθηκαν. Επίσης μου έδωσε και ωραίες ιδέες.
Πολύ καλό όντως το σεμινάριο, λογική ροή και καθόλου "κοιλιά".

Ετοιμόλογος, ευγενικός και υπομονετικός. Καθοδηγούσε ευγενικά, χωρίς να παρασύρεται από τις απορίες που θα έπρεπε να αλλάξουν τη ροή της σκέψης του.

Μπράβο και πάλι μπράβο.

Να που όταν θέλουμε, μπορούμε.

----------


## netsailor

> Επίσης μου έδωσε και ωραίες ιδέες.


Το κακό είναι ότι έδωσε ιδέες και στον Κλαδάκη  ::   ::  

Θα ήθελα και εγώ με τη σειρά μου να ευχαριστήσω τον Ηλία και να συμφωνήσω οτι ήταν ένα πολύ καλό fest το οποίο σίγουρα πρόσθεσε στις γνώσεις μας.

----------


## lambrosk

Ευχαριστώ και εγώ απο την μεριά μου όπως και όλοι τον eaggelidi για το πολύ υψηλού επιπέδου σεμινάριο που μας έδωσε που βέβαια αρκετά μου φανήκαν κάπως αλλά μου έδωσε το εναυσμα και την προσοχή του πόσο σημαντικό αλλά και επικύνδυνο είναι αυτό το εργαλείο... 

Ενα workshop θα μας έβαζε μες την πραγματικότητα και θεωρώ ότι οι συνθήκες ήταν καλές για να οργανωθεί κάτι τέτοιο...

----------


## papashark

Nα ευχαριστήση και εγώ με την σειρά μου τον ομιλητή για την έξοχη παρουσίαση που μας έκανε, και να του ζητήσω συγγνώμη που είμουν "ατακτούλης" και έκανα θόρυβο με τον πλωτάρχη  ::

----------


## wireless.surfer

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ

Άξια συγχαρητηρίων ήταν τόσο η συγκέντρωση στο θέμα, όσο και η αξιοποίηση του διαθέσιμου χρόνου. 

Μπράβο Ηλία  ::  !

----------


## Ifaistos

Εγώ να ζητήσω συγνώμη για την απροειδοποιήτη απουσία, αλλά λόγω έκτακτού οικογενειακού γεγονότος δεν ήταν δυνατό.
Ξεκινάω να γράφω σε κόλα αναφοράς 500 φορές "Δεν θα ξανα κάνω απουσία στο fest"  ::

----------


## wiresounds

Μπράβο Ηλία, πάρα πολύ καλό fest. Με συνεχή ροή και κέντρισμα του ενδιαφέροντος. Άντε και εις άλλα.  ::

----------


## mojiro

μιας και παραλαβατε/παραδωσατε μαθημα σε BGP-ROUTING θα σας
υποβαλω 1 ερωτημα να δουμε τι μαθατε.

η συνεχεια επι του
http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?p=117436#117436

----------


## koki

> Εγώ να ζητήσω συγνώμη για την απροειδοποιήτη απουσία, αλλά λόγω έκτακτού οικογενειακού γεγονότος δεν ήταν δυνατό.
> Ξεκινάω να γράφω σε κόλα αναφοράς 500 φορές "Δεν θα ξανα κάνω απουσία στο fest"


Ασε το copy paste, και πιάσε χαρτί και μολύβι!

----------


## Acinonyx

Απλά το ξέχασα!  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Ναι ερωτήσω εγώ κάνα sotiri που το κουβέντιαζε.... 
το documentation μπορώ να το έχω που ήταν φωτοτυπημένο σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή;

----------


## sotiris

ειπα στον Ηλια τι να κανει για να το στειλει σε μενα (ειτε με email, ειτε στο dc++ του εστειλα και το προγραμμα και οδηγιες απο τον angel0s) ή να το στειλει στο ftp του Κλαδακη.

εγω δεν εχω λαβει κατι ακομα,μολις παρω τα αρχεια θα τα βγαλω στην γυρα.
το ιδιο υποθετω θα κανει και ο κλαδακης.

----------


## lambrosk

Thanks!  ::

----------


## eaggelidis

Για όλους όσους ήταν εκεί και για όσους θέλουν να μάθουν πως να δημιουργούν σύγχηση στο δίκτυο σε χρόνο dt  ::  

Όπως είπα και στο fest το BGP είναι ένα εργαλείο μαζύ είναι και ένα όπλο.

Κάνει παπάδες αλλά εύκολα δημιουργεί προβλήματα.

Για ότι παραπάνω θέλετε ρωτήστε με.

Στη συνέχεια θα εφαρμόσω στον κόμβο μου (#2764) μερικές πολιτικές δρομολόγησης έτσι ώστε όλοι να μπορούν να μάθουν από αυτές και να φτιάξουν παρόμοιες στους δικούς τους.

Οι πολιτικές θα ανακοινώνονται στην σχετική σελίδα του κόμβου.

Σας ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια

Η

----------


## eaggelidis

Και το τελευταίο

----------


## sotiris

Ευχαριστουμε Ηλια.

----------


## lambrosk

Thanks!  ::

----------


## panossio

Αγαπητέ κ. Αγγελίδη 
Μήπως θα ήταν εύκολο σε σένα να επαναλάβεις το fest?
Υπάρχει πολύς κόσμος που θα ήθελε τα 'φώτα' σου στο εν λόγω θέμα!
Φιλικά 
Παναγιώτης Σιόρεντας

----------


## andreas

Στο dc μπορεις να βρεις το βιντεο bgp.troubleshooting.fest (ειναι απο το επομενο bgp fest αλλα σιγουρα ειναι καλο )  ::

----------

